# Sad news about Woody Coffee



## mike k (Jan 24, 2009)

I will miss my hunting buddy . This from our hunting club web site.                            I got a sad call tonight and we have lost a very good man and friend. Woody past this afternoon. I have lost a good friend and don't know what to say right now.


----------



## sodbusterman (Jan 24, 2009)

That is terrible! It's sad to hear that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

Woody? From here?


----------



## germag (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your hunting buddy. Thoughts and prayers are with you and his family.


----------



## mike k (Jan 24, 2009)

yes woody coffee


----------



## 30 06 (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 24, 2009)

O dear... Lord please be with him and his family

Godbless...

Haven


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 24, 2009)

Woody was a good man and a friend. Prayers go out to the Coffee family.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2009)

That is some very sad news.  My prayers go out to his family.  

I never had the chance to meet him, but have always heard nothing but great things about him.  Keeping this site going, was an awesome accomplishment on his part.  I sure hope we can keep his campfire burning for a long time.

Hoss


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 24, 2009)

Very sad. What a terrible loss. Our hearts and prayers will be with his family. Woody has made it home to be with god. He is looking down on us now. Thanks for all you did "woody"


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a terrible tragedy for this site.May god be with his family and friends.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent out to the Coffee family.  Woody will be missed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate to hear this news. I too, never had the pleasure of meetin` Woody, although I talked to him on the phone, and through here. He started something that has become very special to a lot of people. I hope this legacy of his continues...


----------



## JD (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent to family and friends... I never met Woody but he did some deer for me.... He did fine work and he will be missed...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 24, 2009)

I never met him in person either but have PM'd and talked with him on the phone a few times.  He was nice enough to send me some stuff to fix a broken tine on one of my mounts............no charge.

Super nice man who will be missed by many.

God Speed my friend........................


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh man...I never expected to log on and see something like this.  What a shock.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## Swede (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers for the family and friends


----------



## Jranger (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear, Prayers sent up....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers for the family of an Incredible Visionary. Thank you, Woody!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to hear...

Prayers for the family...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Woody, for making the campfire possible. You have made it possible for good folks to get together for socializin', tradin' stories, and helping each other out.  Prayers are sent.  God Bless


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats bad to hear on a beautiful day such as this has been.  Just goes to show ya, that were never promised tomorrow. Live every day like its gonna be your last.  Prayers for Woody and you to Mike! Losing a friend is like losing a part of yourself! God bless and keep you guys!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you Woody for what you've done for all of us. God bless him and his family.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2009)

my prayers for his family !!!  may the fire continue to burn in his honor !!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear...prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for his family.
Wish I had met him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2009)

We will be eternally grateful for what Woody provided here.

Prayers are with his family.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 24, 2009)

I too never met Woody, but have always heard nothing but the best about him. He started a great thing with this forum and worked hard to make it what it is today... As a result a lot of hunters have made friends with others they would never have met... Prayers go out for his family and friends.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear the new of you loosing your hunting buddy.  Woody is in a better place - he is with God and he is looking down on all of us on here.  Prayers for the Coffee family and you Mike.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 24, 2009)

RIP Woody, Prayers sent for his family, 
I was in his shop several times but never got the pleasure of meeting him in person, he did do some beautiful work!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 24, 2009)

My prayers are with this family!!!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 24, 2009)

I feel like I've lost a member of the family. This site became one of the better events in my life. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. He really left a legacy via this site and made me a better hunter and sportsman because of it. 

I will miss him.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2009)

Man that is so sad.
God Bless you Mr. Coffee. Prayers lifted up.
I had the pleasure of meeting Woody, twice.  Just picked up my deer head 3 weeks ago.
Nice fellow, very talented and a true artist. Thanks friend.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent to the Family


----------



## tcward (Jan 24, 2009)

The Coffee family are in our prayers.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow,  this is a shocker.  I got to meet him at his shop one day, he was very nice to my brother and I.  We were in the area and I stopped in to tell him thanks for "his" website.  I know Jim Thompson and several others on here were close to him.

Godspeed Mr. Woody!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sad News*

Woody will be missed by all - both here on the forum by those of us that never had the pleasure of meeting him in person, and off the forum of those who knew & loved him best.
He has touched many.
Here's to Woody !!  
Prayers to the family.

Ron


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Never had the pleasure of meeting him, and only talked to him over PM one time, but certainly do enjoy what he started.  Thanks Woody!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 24, 2009)

God Speed Woody!!!!!!!!!

My condolences to the Coffee family and friends.


----------



## stev (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent to a good man


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

We met Woody once at Walkinshaw on a hog hunt he put on for us.  Many folks showed up and had a good time and he welcomed all of us with open arms.  The man made some good chili as well!

I wish I could have met him more.  I've talked over the phone to him a few different times... Now I wish I'd have talked longer.

Woody, thanks for all you've done for this site and others.  You left a hole in our souls with your passing... God be with you.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 24, 2009)

I've met the man.A 2 minute transaction turned into a 30 minute  conversation about hunting in a parking lot in Augusta,Ga.A fine man indeed.My prayers go out to his family..........


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 24, 2009)

So so very sorry to hear this... hugs and love to the family and my very deepest sympathies~


----------



## pbradley (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers and condolences to the family.

For Woody, Thank You for the playground you gave us.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 24, 2009)

sad news. 
Prayers sent


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 24, 2009)

The Coffee family and friends are in our prayers!


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 24, 2009)

*man!!*

I hate to hear that.....If it wasn't for him,I'd never have met some very good friends.It's hard to imagine a person that I've never met could have made such an impact in my life and contributed so to many memories for so many.

My warmest and most heartfelt condolences to his family.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 24, 2009)

such a sad thing to hear, prayers to you and his family and friends.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I'm kinda speechless........... I have known Woody since I was a  little kid. He and my dad used to fish in a bass club together many years ago. I just went over and saw him and Greg the otherday........... Man you just never know........ Woody you will be missed more than you know.......... God Bless you
B.J.


----------



## paige_coffee (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thank You*

Hi.I'm Paige,Woody's grandaughter. I just wanted to let all of you know how much your prayers and blessings mean to our family.While I knew him as my 'Papa Woody' and have my own memories of him,it's so nice to know that someone so close to me has had a part somehow in the lives of so many others. I hope that all of you reading this make sure to tell your family how much that they mean to you.They deserve to know.Live each day like you won't be around for tomorrow,because God has a plan for each one of us and no tommorows are ever promised. Once again,thanks ya'll.Goodnight.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 24, 2009)

What everybody else has already said. Sad to hear.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

paige_coffee said:


> Hi.I'm Paige,Woody's grandaughter. I just wanted to let all of you know how much your prayers and blessings mean to our family.While I knew him as my 'Papa Woody' and have my own memories of him,it's so nice to know that someone so close to me has had a part somehow in the lives of so many others. I hope that all of you reading this make sure to tell your family how much that they mean to you.They deserve to know.Live each day like you won't be around for tomorrow,because God has a plan for each one of us and no tommorows are ever promised. Once again,thanks ya'll.Goodnight.



Your "Papa Woody" has touched many lives and was a great man.  Give the family our condolences and prayers.


----------



## earl (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 24, 2009)

Its hard to find "true great men". The world lost a real hero today. You will never be forgotten mr. Coffee. I will put the family on our church prayer list.


----------



## Resica (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear of Woody's passing. He and his family are in my prayers!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 24, 2009)

Paige, Your Papa Woody was  a good man and a friend to many. He will be missed, prayers go out to you and the Coffee family.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the pleasure to meet Woody 2 times down at Walkinshaw for a pig hunt and had talke dwith him several times on here in pm's. He was a great man and it truly was a pleasure knowing him He will be greatly missed and thought of often.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 24, 2009)

Woody was a very good Man!


----------



## river swamp rat (Jan 24, 2009)

Woody was a great man and a good friend of mine. When I got the call tonight my heart was broken. We hunted together and will be missed. Prayers sent to Rose and family. Please say one for me.


----------



## bentleyboys (Jan 24, 2009)

It was a pleasure to have been able to hunt with Woody in the early 80's.  May God bless you and your family during this loss.  Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 24, 2009)

What was the cause.   Man, I hate to hear this.


----------



## t bird (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad news. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family. GOD bless.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2009)

What a sad day this is! I will never forget you Woody. That deer on my wall has extra special meaning now. Glad I got to know the man that is a legend. Thanks for the gift of this outstanding message board.

Prayers and condolences for all of the Coffees. What a great man he was.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 24, 2009)

tcward said:


> The Coffee family are in our prayers.



X's 2..Very Very sad...How old was he?


----------



## Bruz (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family. Very sad.

Robert


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Jamie Brett Jr. said:


> X's 2..Very Very sad...How old was he?


67 or 68 from what I gather from one of his close friends.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad news for sure...I never met Woody in person but talked to him a good bit on here over the years....Let's throw another log on the campfire for Mr. Woody Coffee...Thank you sir for all that you did for us....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2009)

I never met Woody But I have been around here since before the Crash and I like to think of Woody as a visionary for putting this together because when he did most of us were on dial up connections

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family sorry for your loss and ours


----------



## fussyray (Jan 24, 2009)

My condolences and prayers for the Coffees.

Thanks Woody


----------



## beretta (Jan 24, 2009)

I was lucky enough to meet Woody back in 2001. He introduced me to the Campfire. He was a very nice man. His family will be in my family's prayer's. He will be missed very much.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! I'm speechless at the moment, but I will certainly spend a bit of time
in prayer for the friends and especially the family of this man that we owe so much.
I really enjoy this place and truly say, Thank You Woody Coffee!!!!


----------



## willbuck (Jan 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family on thier loss.  If it was not for this site I would have not met some really great people who I call my freinds today. 

Thanks Woody and God Speed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 24, 2009)

Indeed, let the fire Woody started, continue to burn bright, and for this place to thrive...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is terrible news.  Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 24, 2009)

God bless you, Mr. Coffee.  Prayers sent for your family.  Thanks for all you did for the members and others.  Wish I could have met you in this life.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 24, 2009)

Man, I feel like someone just punched me in the gut. What a shocker. I met Woody a couple of times at this shop. What a fine gentlemen. He went out of his way to be kind to my boys. His vision of a place for hunters and fishermen to gather has touched and blessed so many of us. May God bless you Woody. RIP brother! Prayers to his family and friends!


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers and condolences to the family.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jan 24, 2009)

prays are sent to family and Mr woody. Thank you. Does anyone know the cause?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad sad news. We all owe him a big thanks for this site and the special meaning it has for all of us. A true testament to a great man.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just think of how many friendships have been made here all because of Mr. Woody Coffee....


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Where and how it started.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> prays are sent to family and Mr woody. Thank you. Does anyone know the cause?


As best I understand.  It was a heart attack.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't really know what to say other than this is a great loss to us all- the family will be in my thoughts


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 24, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Man, I feel like someone just punched me in the gut. What a shocker. I met Woody a couple of times at this shop. What a fine gentlemen. He went out of his way to be kind to my boys. His vision of a place for hunters and fishermen to gather has touched and blessed so many of us. May God bless you Woody. RIP brother! Prayers to his family and friends!


Woody did the same for my son when he was around 11.  Gave him the grand tour.  Made him feel like a man.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 24, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting or even talking or corresponding with Woody, but through this website, his posts and all your comments about him, I considered him the friend I hadn't yet met.

Prayers sent to his family and friends.  He will be missed.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wood'y  coffee*

This is a sad day for me.i never spoke to woody .but i was here everday and will miss him  

    god be with is family    




   larry roberts          aka   dan troop


----------



## marknga (Jan 24, 2009)

Such sad news.

I never met Woody, talked to him on the phone a couple of times and a couple of PM's but I felt like I had known him for ever. 
Prayers to the Coffee Family.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2009)

God Bless you Paige, and the entire "Papa Woody" family.
This thing Woody started, supported and guided thru the years has been a life changer for me. I told  him that the first time I met him,
and said thanks.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 24, 2009)

Very sad to hear this.  I met Woody down at the Walkinshaw hog hunt. He didn't know me from Adam, but let me borrow his 4-wheeler for the hunt. Great guy, he will be missed.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is terrible news!  My prayers are sent for the family!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 24, 2009)

paige_coffee said:


> Hi.I'm Paige,Woody's grandaughter. I just wanted to let all of you know how much your prayers and blessings mean to our family.While I knew him as my 'Papa Woody' and have my own memories of him,it's so nice to know that someone so close to me has had a part somehow in the lives of so many others. I hope that all of you reading this make sure to tell your family how much that they mean to you.They deserve to know.Live each day like you won't be around for tomorrow,because God has a plan for each one of us and no tommorows are ever promised. Once again,thanks ya'll.Goodnight.



My heartfelt condolences go out to your and your family during the time.  

I never got the chance to meet or talk to your Papa Woody, but read his postson here and always heard great things about him and how everyone held him in the highest regard.  I wish I had been blessed to know him personally.

RIP Woody, you will be missed by us all.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 24, 2009)

Paige and the rest of Woody's family,
Know that Woody will be remembered fondly by all of us here.  When I got to Georgia, I didn't know anybody, and from the forums here, I quickly felt like I belonged here.  Woody's to thank for that, and I will be ever grateful.  God bless you all.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 24, 2009)

Joined a couple of days ago. Sounds like I missed a chance to meet a great man. My prayers to the Coffee family.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 24, 2009)

Woody, we'll all miss you Sir.

Thanks for everything you did for this bunch of folks.

You are the Founder of a great community and many will miss you greatly.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for the family  !


----------



## cwatts (Jan 24, 2009)

*Speechless!!!!!*

Wow i don't know what to say!! Woody Coffee was one of the best men god ever put on this great earth!! For those of you who never had the chance to meet him you just don't know how good a man u never got the chance to meet!!! I have know him since I was a little boy. He was a great family friend and would give you the shirt off his back!!! I am so honored that I was blessed enough to know such a man!!! No doubt the Lord called up a GREAT man today!!! He will be missed greatly!!!!! Thanks Woody for all you've done buddy!!!! R.I.P    My thoughts and prayers go out to the Coffee family !!!!!


----------



## DarkKnight (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2009)

...


----------



## contender* (Jan 24, 2009)

Never met him, only PMed with him a couple times. Always seemed like a really nice feller. Sure did start up a great place to play. Prayers sent up.


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW....  unbelievable...   i never got a chance to meet Woody, but have heard some amazing things about him.  I wish I could have gotten a chance to meet him, but I will one of these days.

Paige, prayers sent to you and your family. Like you stated, God has a plan for everyone and he got a great addition to his heavenly family!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 24, 2009)

My prayers go out to Woody's family.


----------



## Badluck (Jan 24, 2009)

My praryers go out to his family - I had a chance to meet him a few years ago - he mounted a couple of fish  - one of mine and one of my sons  - he was great - and very gracoius - I remember him inviting me into the showroom and then into the back to see how the process was done -- They did a great job on those mounts --- I just remember how accomodating he was for those few minutes I was there - he reminded me of my late grandfather -- 

God Bless - his family


----------



## bigtall (Jan 24, 2009)

I owe several friendships, and the pleasure of meeting many of the fine members on here, to a great man whom I never had the pleasure to meet or know. Thank you Woody! God bless you, your family, and many, many thanks for bringing us together!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 24, 2009)

Good bye dear friend. Truly a sad day.  Prayers for the family and all his friends.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 24, 2009)

Very sad news indeed.

I owe a few good bucks on the wall to him

Thanks Woody


----------



## miktom (Jan 24, 2009)

*Father, Thanks for lending Woody to us.*

May God's peace be with the family, prayers offered up.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers go out to the family. I didn't know Woody personally and don't post much to The Campfire but there isn't a day that goes by without me dropping in to read, learn and maybe even catch a few laughs. It speaks volumes to his character to put so much of himself into something that means so much to so many people as does the The Campfire. May it burn brightly for many years to come as a tribute.


----------



## kyler9198 (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks to woody I learned alot about hunting and life. God bless him and his family in this tough time. Prayers sent..


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I had the pleasure of meeting Woody a couple of years ago when I took my sons deer head there to get mounted. He was a heck of a nice man. Him starting this site has certainly enabled alot of folks to make friends and have hours of enjoyment and information.

Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 24, 2009)

This is very sad news. Prayers for the family.
He sure created a great community of hunters and fishermen.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the fortune of being able to hunt with Woody a few times and share a campfire with him.    Woody was a great man and he will be missed by many folks.    Please, everyone say a prayer for the Coffee family tonight.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers and condolences to the Coffee Family.


----------



## GAX (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to hear. Prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 24, 2009)

So sad, I was luckly enough to meet Woody a couple of times.  He was a great guy and will be sorely missed.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## bearpugh (Jan 24, 2009)

god bless and keep him. thanks for giving us this place.


----------



## SFStephens (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to hear that.  Prayers sent out to his family and friends.


----------



## mach136 (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers out to his family.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 24, 2009)

Blue eyes crying in the rain... 

The very first person to welcome me to the fire was Woody! 

Although we never met in person we exchanged many thoughts and observations here. 

You will be missed brother!

I celebrate the spirit of our campfire tonight and look forward to joining you at the great campfire on the otherside by and by. 

My heart is with your family. 

Ron


----------



## mshipman (Jan 24, 2009)

Very sad news hate to hear this. Prays sent for the family


----------



## Truegiant (Jan 24, 2009)

He will be in our prayers down here as well.


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would like to say to those of you who never had the pleasure of meeting Woody Coffee he was one of the greatest men I ever had the pleasure to meet. Woody and my dad were best friends in school and Woody was a great guy. I have known him since I was a little boy and will miss him dearly. Prayers are sent from all of my family to Woody's family.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 24, 2009)

My sincerest condolences to the Coffee family, they will be in my prayers.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Jan 24, 2009)

RIP Mr. Woody. 

prayers sent to the Family.


----------



## thepipe (Jan 24, 2009)

*My condolences*

Never had the pleasure to meet him in person, but exchanged phone calls and pm's. A real nice person..... Prayers and tought to his family. May the camp fire keep burning in honor of his memory.


----------



## Brad#1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent. 

RIP


----------



## gt3944 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww man that really sux.. I am so sorry to hear that. Prayers to his family.


----------



## tok shooter (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers are being said tonight for family


----------



## SouthrnPride (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2009)

Proud to say I had the pleasure of going to his shop and meeting Woody on my mid tour from Korea.   He also stopped in a few times and ate some catfish with us a few times.   He was a great man. 

 Prayer said for his family.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 24, 2009)

R.I.P.

I had the pleasure to meet him, he was a great person.


----------



## shhfish (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woody coffee*

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Coffee family.
Wes C


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2009)

If it weren't for this forum, there is a good chance that I would have never gotten back into hunting. 

Thank you, Woody.  

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Texas Bill (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers for Woody and his family.  And may God bless you all and those whom you love.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2009)

Right now I think he is probably one of the most missed people in the state of Georgia


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 24, 2009)

I, like many others, never met the man in person but have spoke on the phone and on here via PM.  Woody is a great guy and i am proud of all the accomplishments he has made through his life.  

I do not pray, so i would like to know if there is a fund to help with the funeral or a place for donating in his name.


----------



## potenza (Jan 24, 2009)

prayers sent to the family, a loss for this site , RIP


----------



## Triple T (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear this sad news.Our thoughts and prayers are with the family & friends. God Bless


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Jan 24, 2009)

R.I.P Woody
Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 24, 2009)

A true testament of the character of a man I never met, is the fact that my heart sank when I read this. R.I.P. Mr Woody. Thank you for sharing your vision with us and allowing us into your world. Prayers for the family.


----------



## TROY13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Prays sent to family and friends.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for a fine man and for his family. Your legacy will live on around your campfire. R I P, God Bless


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Jan 24, 2009)

Sad to hear....The Coffee Family will be in our thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## htr4life (Jan 24, 2009)

What a inspirational person!  Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 24, 2009)

From someone who has been here since the very beginning....he will be missed....Think about him every time i run a train through the middle of Walkinshaw


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 24, 2009)

I never met Woody, but admired alot of his taxidermy work and am grateful for the campfire. Sounds like he was a fine man. Prayers sent to the Coffee family.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 24, 2009)

I never knew Woody personally but I had a few pm's with him a while ago over a couple of subjects and he passed on a lot of wisdom and a couple of seasons ago I bought a couple of hats from him, one of which I wore when I killed the biggest buck of my life, I sent him the pic and he pm'd me back and told me that he had sent me a lucky hat and I should always hunt with it......and I do.  Sometimes you just don't have to meet a man personally to know he was a great man.  Thanks Woody, my prayers go out to all your family and you will be greatly missed.


----------



## packrat (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wow*

SHOCKING NEWS,
 Just heard about our loss, My fondest memory will always be the smile on his face he had when I went into his shop in 1991 and told him that I had a bass for him to mount, He said,"Bring it on in". I returned with a black plastic bag and placed it on the counter. It began floppin about and he jumped a little and said "Brought me a fresh one didn't you". First fish that I could ever afford to mount and didn't know how the taxidermist wanted them, so I kept it alive in a cooler and cold water from Lake Yonah all the way to his shop. He did a beautiful job as always. That fish will always hold special meaning to me.
Prayers for the family. God's Grace is sufficient.


----------



## Rick_1971 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## JohnK3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This was read at my father's funeral and I believe it's appropriate for Woody, as well:



> _Ecc 7:1  A good name is better than precious ointment, and the day of death than the day of birth.
> Ecc 7:2  It is better to go to the house of mourning than to go to the house of feasting, for this is the end of all mankind, and the living will lay it to heart.
> _



While I never met him, I have been affected by his work.  I celebrate his life and his good name.


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Jan 25, 2009)

My condolences to the family.May God be with you.


----------



## willyb (Jan 25, 2009)

woody you will be missed,god bless.


----------



## Grateful Daughter (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thank you for the prayers!! From Woody's Daughter*

Sadly, I must confirm that my dad, Woody Coffee, passed away today from a heart attack. He left behind a loving wife, 5 children, 12 grandchildren, 4 great-grandchildren and many, many friends, such as those of you here on the site. As I sit here typing this to you, I can remember when my dad  started this wonderful meeting place for those of you who loved to fish and hunt as much as he did. He would call me several times a day to tell me what he had done that day and what he planned on doing the next day. The only other time in my life that I can remember him being so excited was when he was learning how to mount deerheads on our dining room table.  His passion for preserving the beautiful grace of a whitetail or a largemouth bass was nothing less than any other artist in the world. He studied deer like a scientist does a cure for a disease. He wanted to know everything and anything there was to know about them. When he decided to start this site, he wanted it to be a place where friends could meet and "spit and whittle", swap ideas or discuss the many techniques of tracking that "big one".  You will never know how many hours he spent making sure this would be a comfortable place for each and every one of you. When I found out today that my Dad had passed, I immediately hurt for the many, many friends he has made over the years as much as I did for myself and my family. I can not believe he is gone but I certaintly know he will NEVER be forgotten. The pain that I feel right now is undescribable and I immediately wanted to come here because I knew it would make me feel closer to him. I beg each and everyone of you to please help keep his legacy alive by keeping this site alive. As long as I can come here I will know my Dad is close by.  Thank you all for your prayers and please continue to keep his campfire burning. I will make sure to post again when I know more about the arrangements. God bless you all.

And to my Dad........you are my hero and I will always be grateful to be your daughter. Please keep the embers going till we meet again. I love you!!!!!!
Your biggest fan, 
Daddy's Doe


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 25, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for the family, i will hold them in prayers.
Shalom Woody!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 25, 2009)

*Wow, what a shock!*

I met Woody when we hunted for hogs at his club 2-3 years ago. He is a great guy, full of energy and always a smile for everyone.
We are all going to miss you Woody.
RIP Woody


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news for sure. He created a great place for us. I've enjoyed many yrs on here...Thank you Woody.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this  My prayers and condolences for Mr Coffee's friends and family. RIP Woody, thank you for this fine gathering place we call "home"


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Mr. Woody Coffee. Your family are in my prayers. Tim


----------



## Bigslick (Jan 25, 2009)

*thanks members*

thanks to everyone for the players and comments.
im at a loss of words rite now.woody meant so much to me. woodrow(thats what family & alot close friends called him)Im so blessed to have been a part of your life.he passed  bout 5pm from a heartattack shortley after getting home from the huntn club.I got alot of great memory of woody and what he done for  me and moma.(rose) I was sitting with woody at the age of 12 when i killed my first buck.(that was 20 years ago).I can remember that day just like it was yesterday..It was a nice little 8 point thats my best trophy.I told woody that day im kill a 10 pointer next year.He said you might not ever kill one any bigger.and we laughed. he was rite . my family visited woody and moma last friday for about 3 hours.he was upbeat as always and cheerful , playing with kids,talkn football,and what was going on at the huntn club.He was a great father.   

Love you woodrow


----------



## csumner2121 (Jan 25, 2009)

very sad news, prayers go out to the family and friends..


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank You Woody! My prayers go out to all the family and friends.

"What you leave behind is not what is engraved in stone monuments, but what is woven into the lives of others."


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 25, 2009)

*I hate to hear that.*

God bless the family and friends.


----------



## Astro20 (Jan 25, 2009)

Godspeed and RIP, Mr. Woody Coffee, your legacy will live on! 

My thoughts and prayers are with Woody's family and friends


----------



## JG129 (Jan 25, 2009)

God bless you Woody. Thanks for the work you did, and what you gave to all these folks on here. I'll think about you whenever I look at the whitetails that you did for me.


----------



## g-man (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad to hear it.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Family.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2009)

Grateful Daughter said:


> Sadly, I must confirm that my dad, Woody Coffee, passed away today from a heart attack. He left behind a loving wife, 5 children, 12 grandchildren, 4 great-grandchildren and many, many friends, such as those of you here on the site. As I sit here typing this to you, I can remember when my dad  started this wonderful meeting place for those of you who loved to fish and hunt as much as he did. He would call me several times a day to tell me what he had done that day and what he planned on doing the next day. The only other time in my life that I can remember him being so excited was when he was learning how to mount deerheads on our dining room table.  His passion for preserving the beautiful grace of a whitetail or a largemouth bass was nothing less than any other artist in the world. He studied deer like a scientist does a cure for a disease. He wanted to know everything and anything there was to know about them. When he decided to start this site, he wanted it to be a place where friends could meet and "spit and whittle", swap ideas or discuss the many techniques of tracking that "big one".  You will never know how many hours he spent making sure this would be a comfortable place for each and every one of you. When I found out today that my Dad had passed, I immediately hurt for the many, many friends he has made over the years as much as I did for myself and my family. I can not believe he is gone but I certaintly know he will NEVER be forgotten. The pain that I feel right now is undescribable and I immediately wanted to come here because I knew it would make me feel closer to him. I beg each and everyone of you to please help keep his legacy alive by keeping this site alive. As long as I can come here I will know my Dad is close by.  Thank you all for your prayers and please continue to keep his campfire burning. I will make sure to post again when I know more about the arrangements. God bless you all.
> 
> And to my Dad........you are my hero and I will always be grateful to be your daughter. Please keep the embers going till we meet again. I love you!!!!!!
> Your biggest fan,
> Daddy's Doe



thank you woody


----------



## ga_mason (Jan 25, 2009)

*......*

Our Prayers are with the coffee Family. I never had a chance to meet him but because of him I have made alot of wonderful friends. I think we Woodians will always remember Woody Coffee. Go with God Woody...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear the sad news.  Just want to throw another grateful log on Woody's campfire with the rest of these good forum folks in memory of an awesome man.  You crafted our memories of you on our hearts.  We'll miss you & never forget you, but your legacy & great contribution to our lives will be with us forever.  We appreciate you for all you've done for us.  I've received here more than I could ever repay & our lives are better after having you in it.  My thoughts, prayers, sympathies, & condolences are with his family & friends.


----------



## jimmy larussa (Jan 25, 2009)

I to was shocked today as my best friend call to tell me the new of Woody's passing and all I can say is this,I never knew my real father ,but only knowing Woody for the last couple of years let me know this ,if I could picture what I wanted in a father Woody fit the bill.He will be greatly missed and there won't be a day at Walkinshaw that when I go hunting , a piece of him will be hunting with me every time I go.Rest in peace and God Bless the Coffee family in this time of need.


----------



## Grateful Daughter (Jan 25, 2009)

*To BornToHuntAndFish*

That is beautiful!! Daddy would love that! Thanks so much!
Daddy's Doe(Grateful Daughter of Woody)


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 25, 2009)

Woody will be missed.  He was a true visionary.  I'm so glad that I found this website.  I've made some good friends, found some good deals, and had hours of fun.  I just regret never driving up to Baldwin, GA and meeting Woody in person.


----------



## Otis (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news!  My Condolences to the family and his friends... I never met or even talked to Mr Woody, but I have enjoyed this site nearly everyday for 2 years now.  His vision and support (along with the other mods) has become by far one of the best forums I have  yet to come across. I have forged quite a few friendships thru my dealings with folks on here.  I know he will be truly missed and I hope that this online community will continue to thrive as a tribute to him.

May the campfire burn bright even in  his absence.


----------



## G.K.T (Jan 25, 2009)

Hearts and Prayers go out to the family..


----------



## 07FLH (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent out to Rose and the family.Woody you will truly be missed by many.


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 25, 2009)

I never met your dad, but I am very, very sorry for your loss... here is something I read at work one day last week. As I read through this thread, it came to mind... he touched a lot of lives and will be remembered! 



> *The Dash
> -Linda Ellis*
> *I read of a man who stood to speak at a funeral of a friend.
> He referred to the dates on his tombstone from the beginning...to the end.
> ...







Grateful Daughter said:


> Sadly, I must confirm that my dad, Woody Coffee, passed away today from a heart attack. He left behind a loving wife, 5 children, 12 grandchildren, 4 great-grandchildren and many, many friends, such as those of you here on the site. As I sit here typing this to you, I can remember when my dad started this wonderful meeting place for those of you who loved to fish and hunt as much as he did. He would call me several times a day to tell me what he had done that day and what he planned on doing the next day. The only other time in my life that I can remember him being so excited was when he was learning how to mount deerheads on our dining room table.  His passion for preserving the beautiful grace of a whitetail or a largemouth bass was nothing less than any other artist in the world. He studied deer like a scientist does a cure for a disease. He wanted to know everything and anything there was to know about them. When he decided to start this site, he wanted it to be a place where friends could meet and "spit and whittle", swap ideas or discuss the many techniques of tracking that "big one". You will never know how many hours he spent making sure this would be a comfortable place for each and every one of you. When I found out today that my Dad had passed, I immediately hurt for the many, many friends he has made over the years as much as I did for myself and my family. I can not believe he is gone but I certaintly know he will NEVER be forgotten. The pain that I feel right now is undescribable and I immediately wanted to come here because I knew it would make me feel closer to him. I beg each and everyone of you to please help keep his legacy alive by keeping this site alive. As long as I can come here I will know my Dad is close by. Thank you all for your prayers and please continue to keep his campfire burning. I will make sure to post again when I know more about the arrangements. God bless you all.
> 
> And to my Dad........you are my hero and I will always be grateful to be your daughter. Please keep the embers going till we meet again. I love you!!!!!!
> Your biggest fan,
> Daddy's Doe


----------



## wingding (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent, God Bless


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Jan 25, 2009)

I never met or talked to Mr. Woody but like so many others I have been blessed by his efforts to have this forum. His memory will last and the effort he put forth will continue to bless others. I am reminded of the scripture that says "as you have done unto the least of these you have done unto Me". It is truly amazing that one man can touch so many. 
God bless and comfort the Woody family in their time of loss and grief-both the direct family and huge indirect family.

May Woody's light and campfire continue to burn and touch others.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 25, 2009)

Woody was Top Shelf!

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Kegger26 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is sad, my condolences to Woody's family.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers for the family. I never got to meet him but only heard good reports from those who did. Thanks for giving all of us a place to play.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2009)

My goodness...

Sad news, indeed. My thoughts and prayers go out for the entire family and the many friends that Woody had.

"Woodrow" was one of the first members of this board that I met personally. I had arranged to meet Woody's Janitor, Branchminnow, and Dbone in Dillard prior to attending the BBQ and Bluegrass Festival there in the summer of 2005. We were standing in the Piggly Wiggly parking lot when Woody and his wife drove up and spoke to us. Really nice fellow.

I guess that I owe some of the best friendships I have in my life to this site and to Woody for starting it all.


----------



## T_Fish (Jan 25, 2009)

We have all lost a good friend,i have met alot of good people cause of woody and what he has done here.. Prayers sent to the family,, he will be missed..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Woody. I've met great friends because he started all of this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.  Didn't know Mr. Coffee, but looking around here I'd say he was pretty well known and did a lot to bring us all around.  My sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## phillipv (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear the sad news!!! Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Javelin (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news for sure,prayers sent for the family....


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers and Well Wishes sent,


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear for the family's loss. Pray for God's comfort to all that knew Woody RIP


----------



## NGaHunter (Jan 25, 2009)

My condolences go out to the family.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 25, 2009)

*woody*

Very sad thing-Prayers to his family


----------



## joejack (Jan 25, 2009)

The Lord has caught himself a Keeper. Condolences to the family and many friends.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for Woody and his family.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 25, 2009)

I really hate to hear that.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## Carp (Jan 25, 2009)

Hate to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 25, 2009)

My sincerest condolences to the Coffee family, they will be in my prayers.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope he understood what he did with this site alone.


----------



## mini30 (Jan 25, 2009)

*sad*

Sad news. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Mr W. (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent to family and woody!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news in deed!!!  I only got to talk to him over PM's a few times wish I would of met him!  

I just got off the phone with my Grandfather (Vernon Holt) to tell him about the sad news....He met Woody and all he had to say was good things and how everyone who met him was impressed and loving of WOody!

So THANK YOU Woody for creating such a wonderful place of fellowship it's been nothing but great times and memories from all I've met and talked to on here!  I'm very grateful for you and for what you've done!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May your legacy burn on and I meet you in a better place!

God Bless and many many prayers for your family!

Ben Amerson


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news for sure. May God Bless and Comfort the Coffee family and friends.


----------



## TimR (Jan 25, 2009)

Very Sad.  He was a very kind and talented man.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 25, 2009)

I will keep his Family in my Prayers.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 25, 2009)

Hate to hear this prayers sent.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Never had the opportunity to meet Woody, but what he has done here on this site has brought alot of people together.  His hard work has touched alot of people.  My prayers to the family, Kentuckychuck


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 25, 2009)

That is very sad news.  Hopefully he is in a better place now.


----------



## papaz (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sad news, from reading all the post above, wow what a Legacy he left!!
Prayers Sent


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sad news.  I wish I had gotten the opportunity to meet him. 
We are all his beneficiaries.  
Prayers for the family.


----------



## TOW (Jan 25, 2009)

My condolences to the family and prayers of comfort for them.

When I signed on here I saw that there was a "Woody" already here so I took the handle TOW -  *T*he *O*ther *W*oody.

God speed and RIP..Woody


Woody Williams


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 25, 2009)

*sad*

this is sad news here .


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for his family. 
Wish i had met him.


----------



## drandle (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Mr Woody!!!   My prayers are sent


----------



## XDFan (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers from our Family to His. Sad news.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2009)

A sad day indeed for me and all my buddies here.
RIP Woody


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 25, 2009)

My condolences to the family and prayers of comfort for them.

I had the pleasure of meeting Woody at his shop a few years back and he gave my wife and I a grand tour. I have been a member here since before the crash. 

Thanks Woody


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent out to the Coffee family. Woody will be missed,Never had the opportunity to meet Woody, but what he has done here on this site has brought alot of people together


----------



## hound dog (Jan 25, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> I hate to hear that.....If it wasn't for him,I'd never have met some very good friends.It's hard to imagine a person that I've never met could have made such an impact in my life and contributed so to many memories for so many.
> 
> My warmest and most heartfelt condolences to his family.



You said it brother. Sorry for the family loss. Woody thank you for this site and rest in peace my brother.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family! May your campfire burn forever


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Woody mounted my first good buck for me 26 years ago. That was the first time I met him. He was a fine fellow and left quite a legacy here for all of us to remember him by.
Rest In Peace !


----------



## larryd (Jan 25, 2009)

*Larryd*

I never had the pleasure of meeting him but i do believe he was a very good man ,just look how many people he has brought together.May God bless his family with that peace which passeth all understanding in Jesus name,Amen.


----------



## lakelbr (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family.  Had the pleasure of meeting him at Walkinshaw.  A prince of a fellow.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent for the family


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 25, 2009)

From what I have read, even without ever meeting Woody, I know that he was a special person.  A kind of person that you get few chances in life to cross paths with.  He has left all that crossed his path a better person.

We can only remember him for the opportunity to enjoy this site and the friends we meet on it now through our prayers and memories.  

May the memories and faith provide an anchor for his family.  God bless and RIP Woody.


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 25, 2009)

May God bless each and every one touched by this man. May his family know the special love of God in these tough days.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news.  My thoughts are with Woody's family. Keep the faith.


----------



## mcagle (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family and friends.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers for Woody's family


----------



## Ga crossbow (Jan 25, 2009)

*prayers sent to family and friends*

Prayers sent to family and friends.May God bless you and He will get you through this.I hope his web-site'Woody's Taxidermy' Keeps going and going!


----------



## mudhawg (Jan 25, 2009)

sad news, prayers sent to his family and friends!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent for family and friends.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is so sad to hear ! prayers have been sent for him and his family...God bless them all!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2009)

for those of you that didnt meet woody...you missed out

woodrow we love you brother


----------



## Hdmarty (Jan 25, 2009)

Woody will be sadly missed.... A great man fer sure....
Prayin for family right now!

Marty


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sad News*

Thanks Woody for all you have done to bring all of us together. I have never met you but somehow I feel like I have. Every night before I go to bed I log on and my wife will ask " are you to talkin to Woody again"? I always say yes he's telling me a good story. 
God Bless Woody and his family.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sad news.  Rest in peace Woody, God Bless.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jan 25, 2009)

sad news indeed. I know he had to be so proud of what he created here.  It was great to hear about his vision of this place in the early days and what patience and fortitude it must have  took to keep it on track, a place that everyone can enjoy.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Jan 25, 2009)

God speed to the Coffee Family. God bless you Mr Woody, thank you for creating this place I call a second home. Prayers sent.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 25, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Woody first hand or even really on the forum....   But, it definitely sounds as though he was a great man.  

Thank you for the community that you created...  God Bless Woody.


----------



## ROLLEN THUNDER (Jan 25, 2009)

He is in gods house now may he look down on us and smile with the lord . And prayers go out for his family from all his friends.


----------



## Judge (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.  God bless the family and friends.


----------



## Howard Parker (Jan 25, 2009)

Such a sad, sad day. God bless you and your family Woody. Rest in peace.


----------



## tehpr3chr (Jan 25, 2009)

I live about 3 miles from the taxidermy, and although I don't hunt, my father was good friends with Woody, and I had the pleasure of meeting him.  I've grown up knowing what a good friend to my dad and the sporting community Woody was.  I'm sure the family is in pain right now, but the Mealor families' thoughts and prayers go out to the Coffee family.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 25, 2009)

Never met him but always enjoyed reading what he had to say. Prayers are sent for the family !!!!!


----------



## 308 WIN (Jan 25, 2009)

Few people get to touch the lives of this many. We will always be grateful for what Woody started here.
My prayers are with the family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 25, 2009)

*Woody*

I met Woody in 1979 when he mounted a whitetail for me at his shop in Baldwin.  He has since mounted all of the whitetails I have on the wall. 
I made one trip to Canada with him to hunt whitetails. I never could get into turkey hunting but he did love deer hunting.  He was a true gentleman who will truly be missed. Thoughts and prayers to his family.

Jim


----------



## jqcargle (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I too never had the pleasure of meeting Woody but in someway I feel a connection to him because of this website. I truely feel for what his family and friends are going thru right now and hope that thru prayer and kindness of friends and family their sorrow will be brief and they will be able to see all of the good that he has accomplished in his life. He will be sorley missed! God Bless!


----------



## Limb Walker (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for your vision.  RIP.  Prayers sent...


----------



## jeff74 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## buttplate (Jan 25, 2009)

*Woody*

It has been said many times on here but I will say it again. I only spoke to Woody a couple of times on the phone but after less than a minute he made me feel like a friend. 

Each and every member should read these posts and know that, just as Woody did, we can make a huge impact in the lives of people we will never meet. Lets follow the example of a fine man and know that only kind words will be said of us when we join Woody. 

Say hello to my dad Woody. You two will hit it off.

Thoughts and prayers for the Coffee family.


----------



## Triton Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers out to the friends and Coffee Family.  You will be missed.  

Mike


----------



## DEERSLAYER55 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Woody*

That is some very sad news. My prayers go out to his family. 

Jerry


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers to his family and friends, he will be missed.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 25, 2009)

R I P woody


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 25, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Woody! Our thoughts and Prayers go out to his Family!


----------



## frogtownbuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this,I had the pleasure of meeting Woody once,on a hog hunt in Augusta,he sure will be missed.Prayers sent from me and my family.


----------



## pnome (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news.   Condolences to his family and friends.

I had hopes to give him some taxidermy business someday when I killed something worth mounting.


----------



## frogtownbuck (Jan 25, 2009)

*R.i.p*

Sorry to hear this news,I had the pleasure of meeting Woody once on a hog hunt in Augusta.He sure will be missed,prayers sent up to a great man and his family.


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the Family and Friends of a Great Visionary.
While I didn't get to meet Mr Woody I feel i have lost a old friend.
Keep the fire burning and we'll join you again someday


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 25, 2009)

Words can't describe my deepest sympathy I feel for the Coffee family. My dad and brother-in-law knew Woody and have always spoken very highly of the man. My heart is definitely half-staff with this news. Prayers sent.


----------



## Holton (Jan 25, 2009)

This is some very sad news. My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## gunsbillygun (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers out to the family


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers are out to family,you have lost a fine man.
When I first came to this site it was Woody's only and even if I never met him in person I did talk to him on here and on the phone.He bought some things from me off here and he was a man of his word.His avatar will be in my mind always.


----------



## BUCKSHOT HALL (Jan 25, 2009)

The Coffee family is in my prayers.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 25, 2009)

My prayers are with the Coffee Family.  For those of you that didn't have the honor to meet him, he was as good of a man as you would ever met.  He was the same fine person everytime you saw him. 
 I will miss "how bout it Flanger" and that big old smile.

RIP my ole friend


----------



## secondseason (Jan 25, 2009)

Sad news.  Condolences to the Coffee family.  I never met him but he must have been a great man to have the vision to bring the hunting brotherhood together in the way that he has.  

God speed Mr. Coffee!


----------



## paige_coffee (Jan 25, 2009)

The viewing is tomorrow from 2 to 4 and 7 to 9 at Whitfield Funeral Home-South Chapel(Baldwin,Ga) The funeral is Tuesday at 2:30.Donations in the form of flowers may be sent to Whitfield. Any other donations are appreciated and may be sent to Community Bank & Trust,Cornelia- Care of:Rose Coffee or Rose Coffee PO Box 265 Baldwin,Ga.30511
Thank you for your support!


----------



## DDD (Jan 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with Woody's family.  Never met Woody, but look around and listen... the guy was a great man and a lover of the outdoors, he will be missed.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 25, 2009)

What sad news.  Woody was a fine man and I always enjoyed riding up to Baldwin to go to his shop.  We'd always end up standing around talking for an hour or more...he was never too busy to catch up.  Every deer mount I have was done by him and his crew.

There's no question about it - he will be missed.


----------



## sman (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers to the family of a great man.


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers for this gentlemans family..


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Woody, Everyone on here will miss you very much. 

I'm sure he'll still be monitering this forum from up there in heaven and even get on here.


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this,never met him but heard only good things.Sincere regrets to friends and family.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 25, 2009)

My heart is very saddened by this news -- Woody was a great man, and, as so many said, will be missed by us all...  My prayers are added for the Coffee family -- Thanks you Woody for getting all of this started and keeping it going even in those young, tough times...


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Shocked!!!.....JT just called me and I am in complete shock!!!

As many others have said so well already.......WOODY was and is one of the finest, dedicated outdoorsman I have ever had the pleasure of meeting! He was also hands down one of the nicest guys I've ever known. 
I've had the pleasure of meeting him on several occasions at his shop, and weather on the phone or PM's have chatted with him a good many times......sadly not enough!!


Godspeed MR. WOODY and prayers to the Coffee family!




SHOCKED!!!!!


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 25, 2009)

rip woody. keep the campfire going in heaven til we all get there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you!

And God's speed on your journey Home.

You will be missed!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers for him and his family.
i hate to ask, but was he ill


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't know what to say. Talked with Woody many times about deer and taxidermy. I'm, as it is with others, in a bit of a shock...


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 25, 2009)

It is sad news indeed.  I heard this morning in church.  Prayers go out to all family and friends, Woody will be greatly missed.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 25, 2009)

There will be a void in the hunting community with the loss of a friend like Woody.

Thank you for all you've done......... I will never forget.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2009)

Woody was a great person.I want to thank him for making this site where we can come together and share our passions! Rest in peace Woody..


----------



## hunt4bone (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent out to the Coffee family.


----------



## spectr17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, sad to hear the news. I started our forum the same time Woody started his Taxidermy forum so we kind of followed the same path. I didn't know Woody real well, we exchanged a couple emails asking each other questions  about how to set something up on the forum etc. 

In fact I was on my way here to congratulate Woody as this little campfire here has grown to be a big warm bonfire. That's when I saw this post. 

Ya done good Woody. See ya round the campfire up there someday, save me a seat.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers sent out also .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers for the Coffee family. What a vision, connecting so many people of like interest.


----------



## truckguy07x (Jan 25, 2009)

i actually had the chance to meet woody 1 time and he was a very good man he will be missed. thought and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## hunter63john (Jan 25, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with the family.  Sad to hear.  Really enjoyed what he has done


----------



## denny (Jan 25, 2009)

A very sad day. Woody will  be missed, but will live on thru all of us who knew him. Prayers to the Coffee family.


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 25, 2009)

I have never met him but I am sure he was a great person by all of the prayers and coments. Wish I could have gotten to know him. Prayers sent for the family and friends.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent from the Allen's...


----------



## wtailchaser (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Woody.  My condolences to the Coffee family.


----------



## Son (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sad*

He's gone on to the Happy Hunting Grounds. My sympathy to all.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 25, 2009)

As with many I have never met nor spoken with Mr. Coffee, but I am grateful for the opportunity to be a member here because of him.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Woody!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2009)

Was out of town and got the phone call this morning. Woody, brother you will me missed


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 25, 2009)

If the measure of a man were taken from the legacy, family and number of friends left behind... then Mr Woody, you sir were unmeasurable. Thanks to your family for sharing you with us over the years and God Bless you all during this difficult time.


----------



## Rockett (Jan 25, 2009)

*Woody*

Sad News - prayer go out to his famiily and friends.


----------



## ogre (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks woody;what you've left behind proves one man can make a difference and i thank you even though we never met.all prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Jan 25, 2009)

I never met him but I'm thankful for this forum he created and the lives he touched in so many ways.
Prayers sent to Woody's family and friends.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for getting to the camp fire late. Just got the news this morning at church from member who I just found was also a member here. Just another example of how this site has brought many together. I remember back in the early days with few memebers it was awesome getting to know folks and learning. Although I never met Mr. Woody in person, he was alway kind enough to send me PM and tell me how he felt about me getting my boys and family involved outdoors and he would help me "brag" a little bit. 

He will truly be missed. Our heart felt prayers for comfort & strength go out to his family. 

I will do my best to keep the wood pile stacked and the hot coals burning!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Jan 25, 2009)

mike k said:


> I will miss my hunting buddy . This from our hunting club web site.                            I got a sad call tonight and we have lost a very good man and friend. Woody past this afternoon. I have lost a good friend and don't know what to say right now.



I'm sorry for your loss as well. The first thing I thought of when I read this post was my hunting buddy (Paul Higgs) that past away in July of 2007 suddenly. I was like you just stunned!! My prayers are with you as well. Just remember Woody will always be with you....


----------



## Linda Sullins (Jan 25, 2009)

*Daddy's Doe Mom*

As I sit here with a hurting and heavy heart, reading the post that Daddy's Doe has written, I was compelled to write this post. 
This is for Danette,Sonny,Bobby, Rose, Ken, Kim, and to the many, many, people out there that know Woody.
To Danette, Sonny and Bobby:
Oh how very much your Daddy loves you. The day that each of you made your entrance into this world, was a special day in Woody's life. He marveled at the difference and at the sameness in each of you. And to him each of you are perfect!!! 
To Rose:
Rose, you are one-of-a-kind! My wife-in-law, that's what we called each other!! People can't understand that you and I are friends! But it takes a person like you to make a person like Woody a good and loving wife. You have hearts from the same mold. I'm so very glad that he has you for his wife.
To Ken and Kim,
I know that Woody is a Dad to you both just like he is a Dad to his blood children. To him there is no difference, because that is the way he loves.
To all the people that know him:
What can I say! Each and every one of you out there have your own story about Woody Coffee. So I know that you will understand what I am going to say.


I grieve for the loss of a man that is kind and good hearted to everyone he knows. I greive for the loss of a man that is humble. I greive for the loss of a man that loved his family. I greive for the loss of a man that is truly a gentleman. I greive for the loss of a man that just wanted to make this world a little better for everyone he knew without any expections of something in return.
I hope each and every one of you noticed that I tried to use the present tense when I spoke of Woody, because of this one reason, whether it was just knowing him as a friend or some one that has been a part of his personal life. Woody gives his love, his heart, his frienship and it never goes away, because that's the kind of MAN he is!!!
I know that I could call on Woody or Rose either one and they would be right there and they knew they could expect the same from me.
I know, because I was once married to Woody and just because our marriage ended, our friendship never did!!!!! 

The loss is great, the hurt will numb us, but rest assured,  HE LIVES ON, because of the gift he gave each and every one of us .The gift of having known Woody Coffee!!!
HE IS GONE BUT WE WILL NEVER FORGET HIM!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 25, 2009)

Linda Sullins said:


> As I sit here with a hurting and heavy heart, reading the post that Daddy's Doe has written, I was compelled to write this post.
> This is for Danette,Sonny,Bobby, Rose, Ken, Kim, and to the many, many, people out there that know Woody.
> To Danette, Sonny and Bobby:
> Oh how very much your Daddy loves you. The day that each of you made your entrance into this world, was a special day in Woody's life. He marveled at the difference and at the sameness in each of you. And to him each of you are perfect!!!
> ...


Amen.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 25, 2009)

*I mean this in the kindest way*



Linda Sullins said:


> As I sit here with a hurting and heavy heart, reading the post that Daddy's Doe has written, I was compelled to write this post.
> This is for Danette,Sonny,Bobby, Rose, Ken, Kim, and to the many, many, people out there that know Woody.
> To Danette, Sonny and Bobby:
> Oh how very much your Daddy loves you. The day that each of you made your entrance into this world, was a special day in Woody's life. He marveled at the difference and at the sameness in each of you. And to him each of you are perfect!!!
> ...



The fact an ex-wife would even be so kind in her tribute is a testament to him...


----------



## xhunter (Jan 25, 2009)

*woody*

I lost my dad and hunting partner in 1999. I hunted one more year after that and quit. This was my first year hunting again, and i owe a lot of it to this site. Thank you WOODY............Prayers are sent to the family.


----------



## jerry hale (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Woody. prayer go out to his famiily and friends.


----------



## Goddard (Jan 25, 2009)

I had the pleasure of meeting Woody 3 years ago.    I saw him two weeks ago when I took my husband's and brother-in-law's deer in to be mounted.   This trip I had my 6 year old son, my 4 year old daughter and my twin 4 year old nephews.   Woody remembered me bringing in Caroline when she was a baby:   over three years ago.   He was amazed at how much she had grown.   He saw hundreds and hundreds of customers every year and he still remembered my family.   That's how Woody was.   He took the time to show all of the kids all of the animals and even took them to the back to show them Bubba Buck's big Illinios deer.   The kids are still talking about the "dead animal" place.    Thank you Woody for all you have done.   You will never be forgotten. 
Prayers will go out to the Coffee family and all of his many friends.   If anything is needed, please let the Campfire family know.
God speed.   God bless.
Jennifer, Mark, Billy and Caroline Goddard


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sad news, condolences to the family.


----------



## CRANEMAN (Jan 25, 2009)

I was one of the lucky ones to have met Woody. He was always there for anyone. He surely will be missed. Our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for Woody and his family...


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Like others have said I also never got the chance to meet Woody but am very greatful for the Camp Fire I have meet tons of people and learned a great deal about all aspects of hunting from here.

Woody you will be missed but never forgotten. Prayers will be sent for family and friends.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow what a shock. It was a pleasure to have met him at his shop and to have known him.

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## marshallknight (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that- my prayers go out ot family and friends.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, I went through Baldwin goin on vacation, and was going to stop and see him but didnt.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 25, 2009)

Dang, sorry to hear that. Prayers sent from Henry co. God bless em.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 25, 2009)

My prayers are with this family!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 25, 2009)

Linda Sullins said:


> As I sit here with a hurting and heavy heart, reading the post that Daddy's Doe has written, I was compelled to write this post.
> This is for Danette,Sonny,Bobby, Rose, Ken, Kim, and to the many, many, people out there that know Woody.
> To Danette, Sonny and Bobby:
> Oh how very much your Daddy loves you. The day that each of you made your entrance into this world, was a special day in Woody's life. He marveled at the difference and at the sameness in each of you. And to him each of you are perfect!!!
> ...



Miss Linda,

That was a very sweet and honorable tribute.

Thanks for sharing your feelings and that part of Woody with us.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 25, 2009)

I am stunned and saddened at the loss of this really good man.
This has been and always will be "Woody's Forum", My condolences to his family.


----------



## 06 F250 (Jan 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 25, 2009)

Thoughts, prayers and condolences sent.  Although I've never met a soul on this forum, I'd say I hunt deer a little better, shoot ducks a little better, catch fish a little better, cook food a little better, shoot my bow a little better, enjoy SEC football a little better, and just plain enjoy my life a little better than before I started participating on the forum.  I'd say mission accomplished.  RIP Woody.   Kingfish


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! I just got the news tonight! Prayers out to the Coffee family. Thanks Woody for a wonderful thing you've done bringing us all together. Happy hunting.....


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 25, 2009)

May God Bless and comfort the Coffee family and friends. I will never forget the great kindness that he has shown to me and my family in past years. Fine gentleman for sure.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 25, 2009)

I just read about Woody's passing today.

Very sad new's and my prayer's are sent for his family.

Never met the man nor spoke to him, but from all the comments I've heard about him over the years, he seemed like one in a million.

I've met a lot of great people and made some life long friends on hunting web boards over the years and I got my start on these things right here.

Thanks Woody

Bucky T


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayers to family and friends, RIP God Bless.


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Jan 25, 2009)

*God Bless*

I have met Woody on two seperate occasions. I have two of his masterpieces on my wall and a third in his shop. I pray for his family, close friends and all that were close to him. I thank him and the guys at Woody's for the tremendous job that they all have done for me and the thousands of clients passing through the door. I am thankful to have had the honor of doing business with him and his staff. I hope the taxidermy studio continues on, I would think that is what he would want.
Sincerely,
Allen Duckett
aka SilverBulletJR


----------



## Mlrtime (Jan 25, 2009)

Just offered one up for the family.

RIP Woody...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I know what to say. I have a strange way of dealing with death and although I didn't know Woody personally, it has hit home. 

RIP Woody
Thank You from the bottom of my heart for giving me friends that I would never have met had it not been for your campfire.
May the best hunting and fishing be where you are now.


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure if I ever posted with him, but I will pray for his family, he was obviously loved on here


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 25, 2009)

Its an odd feeling when your heart sinks upon hearing of the passing of a man that you've never met.Tells you something of the integrity of the man.This site has been a constant friend of mine for years,and I feel like Woody has been too.Rest in Peace Woody.My prayers go out for the family....Mike.


----------



## gamike (Jan 25, 2009)

prayers for the family and woody we will miss you....


----------



## ryano (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Woody............thanks for your vision here........my prayers are with the family.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well...I never knew the man...I am assuming he is the gentlemen that started the GON forum...what a loss! I am sorry for his family and friends. I believe God called a good one home. 
RIP!!!! 
My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jan 25, 2009)

It is  sad day in the deer hunting world, we have lost good one.

Got a "Taxidermy by Woody" on the wall and wish I had stopped in a few more times when I passed thru Baldwin.

Never met more friendly man.

He epitomized what is good about deer hunters.

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## BelchFire (Jan 25, 2009)

There is so little to add that hasn't been said already.  This thread is a testament to a fine man.  Having never met him, I would have no idea what he's like, but he comes alive in this thread.  There are some truly inspiring posts here that speak VOLUMES of a person and Woody must have been truly extraordinary.

Woody, rest assured that what you created will live on for many, many years because of what you made it.

God Bless you and all of the Coffee family.


----------



## GIGLM9 (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a day goes by that I don't log on to this website.  Thank You Woody for what you have done.  I have made lasting friendships through this site and learned a ton about hunting and fishing.  You will be missed.  My prayers go out to your family.


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Woody.  My Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 25, 2009)

*God Bless*

God Bless Mr Woody and his Family..Our prayers are with the Family. His memory will live on with this site...I have met many good people because of this site..Thank You Sir!


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe what I've just learned and am so deeply saddened by it.  My prayers go out to his family and friends. 

Woody was as fine a man as anyone could ever expect to meet in every imaginable way possible.  He will be missed greatly but never ever forgotten as he left a campfire burning in a many of hearts.....God Bless Woody!


----------



## bollman85 (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't logged onto Woody's in over a year.  This website was a haven for me when I spent 16 months in Iraq.  I have Woody to thank for that.  

Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 25, 2009)

Gone but not forgotten I am fortunate enough to have some of his work hanging in my trophy room from long before the Internet...Woody you will always be remembered in this house ...thought and prayers to the familJason


----------



## mickey (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you mr woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet20 (Jan 25, 2009)

*honest*

ive had woody do some work over the years and he invited me to his campfire, he was always a nice man ,you couldnt asked  for any bettter, rip woody


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thoughts and prayers!*

prayers sent from my family to yours and all that are grieving this loss. Never had the pleasure of meeting the fellow but can say he must have been something! God Speed!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 26, 2009)

I just logged on and read this bad news !!!                   Prayers for the  Coffee family from Locust Grove, I too am a transplant and have always found southern hospitality on this site !! I thank you Mr. Woody for making this place feel like home.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear Lord, please be with this family in their time of grief and loss.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 26, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting the man but reading this, I felt like I had lost a friend.  My prayers go out fpr the family.  Thanks Woody.   I have enjoyed this place so much.


----------



## wack em (Jan 26, 2009)

I had the pleasure of knowing Mr. Woody. He and my daddy were old fishing friends and I went on my first of many trips by the shop when with daddy when I was just 5 or 6 years old. No words can accurately describe what a great man Mr. Woody was. I am thankful to have had two deer and a fish mounted by him; but, im much more thankful for the time spent over at the shop talking about hunting and fishing. My prayers are with the Coffee family


----------



## fussyray (Jan 26, 2009)

For Woody:

ARE YOU LOOKING FOR ME? 
WE'LL JUST LOOK IN YOUR HEART, 
THAT'S WHERE I AM. 
THAT'S A GOOD PLACE TO START. 

DO YOU NEED TO SEE ME? 
YOU DON'T HAVE TO LOOK HARD, 
JUST LOOK INTO THE NIGHT SKY, 
I'LL BE THE BRIGHTEST STAR. 

DO YOU NEED TO TALK TO ME? 
THEN CLOSE YOUR EYES AND PRAY, 
GOD WILL TELL ME EVERYTHING, 
EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TO SAY. 

DO YOU NEED TO FEEL MY TOUCH? 
THEN JUST WALK OUTSIDE, 
I'LL BE THE COOL BREEZE, 
AND YOU'LL KNOW I'M BY YOUR SIDE. 

I KNOW YOU WANT ME TO COME HOME, 
BUT THAT'S SOMETHING I CAN'T DO, 
BUT YOU KNOW I'M HEAVEN, 
I'M HERE WAITING FOR YOU.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 26, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Woody, but through this site I have met many good friends and enjoyed hours of conversation, learning and laughs. Prayer's to the family and friends of such a fine man.


----------



## Paul Parsons (Jan 26, 2009)

This is a very sad morning. R.I.P. Mr. Woody. Prayers sent to the Coffee family.


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 26, 2009)

woody was a fine man and a great friend I have known him for many years and went by his shop on ocassion just to visit with him. He will be greatly missed. prayers sent.


----------



## erniesp (Jan 26, 2009)

R.I.P Woody... You will be missed...


----------



## Red Man (Jan 26, 2009)

*R.I.P. Mr. Woody. 


Prayers sent to the Coffee family. *


----------



## grim (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers and condolences to family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers sent for the family R I P Woody!!!


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 26, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to family, friends, and all of us here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2009)

My condolences to the Coffee family, prayers sent.


----------



## Duff (Jan 26, 2009)

So very very sorry to hear this. As many have said here, Woody was as fine a man as you will ever meet. The mounts on my wall will now hold an even MORE special place in my heart.

My prayers go out to the Coffee family. Thanks for always being such a great person Woodrow. You will be truly missed my friend.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 26, 2009)

RIP Mr. Coffee


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 26, 2009)

Gosh...I'm not really sure what to post.  But I just feel a whole bunch of gratitude to Mr. Woody for starting what has become a place for "family" to gather and enjoy each other.

God speed sir.  Prayers sent up for the family.  Thanks for what you got started bud.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 26, 2009)

My condolences to the family and many friends of Woody Coffee.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers sent

great man, we shared a few good laughs over the years he will be dearly missed...



R.I.P. Woody


----------



## DAN McDuffie (Jan 26, 2009)

I had the pleasure of knowing Woody personally for many years, he did work for me and my family and I do not beleive any one will be able to match his work. I learned a lot from Woody as far as my hunting and fishing over the years. Woody gave great advice except some of his secrets he retained for himself. Woody keep your eyes on us you will be missed greatly. God bless your family.


----------



## Al White (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that, prayers sent to the family.


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Woody*

My family and I would like to send our prayers to Woody's family and freinds. God bless and he will be missed.


----------



## BKA (Jan 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this news.  My thoughts go out to his family.  He will be missed.

Thank you Woody!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 26, 2009)

We will miss you Woody!

Prayers have been said for the family.


----------



## JamesG (Jan 26, 2009)

God bless


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

A mans lifes work is best measured by the memories held by those left behind. Thanks Woody for always being such a kind host when I visited your shop. May God bless the family and thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers are sent for your family.  We will miss Woody, but his legacy will live on!


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 26, 2009)

Very sad! Rest in peace Woody and prayers for strength to his family.


----------



## leadoff (Jan 26, 2009)

Prayers on the way for the friends and family.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!  I just got back from a week-long duck hunt and logged in to "catch up"...
NOT the kind of news I wanted to catch up on!
Woody will be missed and his family is in my prayers.


----------



## MCBIG (Jan 26, 2009)

so sorry to hear this,prayers sent up for family and friends.
                                                                      mike


----------



## Hunk (Jan 26, 2009)

*Woody*

I meet Woody and had the pleasure of hunting with him in Heard County with Jim Thompson and the gang. Hate it... he was a truly nice man, real southern gentlemen, great friend and a fine taxidermist. Thoughts and Prayers for his family.


----------



## miller (Jan 26, 2009)

I joined this site in 2006 and have had some good time on here while learning a few things, and for that I am greatfull, Thanks Mr. Woody Coffee.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for everything, you will be missed.


----------



## Gene Solano (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks mr. Woody, thoughts and prayers for the coffee family.


----------



## Kyle4x4 (Jan 26, 2009)

prayers sent to his family,and friends.he is in a better place and will be missed dearly.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry tohear of this. Prayers sent for the family.. I feel truly blessed to have known Woody


----------



## swashmore (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. God Bless.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 26, 2009)

i am very sorry to hear this my prayers our sent


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 26, 2009)

Haven't been on for a while, this was a shock.

Sorry to hear about Woody.  Prayers sent up for you friend.  Thanks for everything you did for a great community.

Sad,
MBD


----------



## murf (Jan 26, 2009)

Condolences to the family and his many friends.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 26, 2009)

man Ive been gone for a week or so to come back and find this sad news.  

Woody's campfire talk has done more then just provide a place for hunters to hang out.  It has helped so many people.  He has given us a place to hope, a place to explore our selves, a place for both joy and saddness.  It has brought hundreds if not thousnads of people together. People who share a tradition and passion not just for the outdoors but for each other also.  Friendly and family based, Woody's site has roots that will live forever.

God speed our friend, you will be missed.  

And to those who know the family personally,  I offer any help I can.  If assistance is needed for any medical or funerary needs, please PM me your number and I will see what "Hunters Helping Hunters" can do for Woody's family.


  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## White Stag (Jan 26, 2009)

A prayer for the comfort only God can provide for family and friends. The greatness men do live after them; Woody will  never be forgotten! Thanks to one person who made a difference in the lives of many though he never met them all; you will be missed Woody. God bless you and your family!


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news! Prayers Sent!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 27, 2009)

Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## How2fish (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard the news late yesterday and haven't been able to bring my self to comment...its like I lost a family member..and I'd only talked to him one the phone once...Prayers and condolences to the Coffee Family. I've gotten endless hours of enjoyment out of the site he started and I'm grateful..


----------



## jlt4800 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rip  woody


----------



## Itchy Finger (Jan 28, 2009)

Just found out about this sad news! To all woody's family and friends - May God bless you all!


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jan 28, 2009)

Man that is tough. He gave us the place to talk, learn and vent.

Heart felt condolences to his family.

Him & his work will be missed.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 28, 2009)

*sad*

I was away myself a few days .
So Sorry to hear this news, My God Bless all your family Woody.


----------



## LILREBEL (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only met woody one time his wife was cutting my boyfriends hair. I could tell he was a great man. His family is in my heart and prayers. I can tell he will be missed by many people


----------



## TAG1025 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rip woody


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Never got to meet him or even talk to him but, but a man is measured by the number of friends that will miss him so he must have been a great man. My prayers go out to his family and to all the ones that called him friend.


----------



## deepsouthtech (Jan 30, 2009)

Didn't know Woody personally, but he has mounted four fish for me over the years and was very nice man to deal with and did an excellent job. I get comments on the quality of his work constantly.

RIP Woody.


----------



## JDUKE (Jan 30, 2009)

*Forever grateful to Woody.*

God's Grace and Peace for the Coffee family and friends.


----------



## rodney hegler (Jan 30, 2009)

Amazing how one person can touch and affect so many people.We should all try to remember this concept everyday in all that we do! and dont forget it can be good and bad,ways we affectany people,so careful,what you think and even more careful of what we do and say! GOD BLESS  you and yours WOODY!   GODS SPEED!


----------



## DLS (Jan 30, 2009)

sad news for shure right there. This place will always be Woodys to me . I just don,t seem to get the GON thing


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear.... never got the pleasure of meeting him but had to be a special man.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family


----------



## Duckwakker (Feb 3, 2009)

woody was a good friend of our family for many years our prayers go out for his family,i am sure he and our brother are smiling,and sharing,tales again ,-The  Whitlock brothers


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Feb 4, 2009)

I never got a chance to know him but my prayers go out to you and the Coffee family and friends.

                                        (POEM From My Heart) 
                                                     Wings

Its truely a sad thing to hear
When a passing of one so close and dear.

Sitting hear remembering all the great times we spent together.
Your loving words and great friendships will be in our memories forever.

Your are truly missed from all of us who didnt even get to say goodbye to such a great man.
I have no doubt in my mind The lord was there holding out his hand. 

Watching over your great friends and family from your heavenly swing
Laughing and smiling,Cause the deer up there dont stand a chance know that you got wings.


----------



## Otis (Feb 8, 2009)

I never met the man, but he sure found a home for me here. Thanks Woody


----------



## Dub (Feb 12, 2009)

This was very sad news.  

I found out today when I recieved word via the mail.  

Woody was a fine gentlemen and a true class act in every sense.  I had the pleasure of getting to know him during the year that I hunted with him at the hunting club.

He took the time and expended great effort to see that those of us who were new there were welcomend and taken care of.  He went out of his way to ensure our good experiences there.

This is sad news, indeed.   I know that Woody will be missed by all and especially the fine folks at Walkinshaw.  I'm truly sorry.  This is shocking news.

Rest in Peace, Woody.  You were a fine person who made a difference in peoples lives.  You will be remembered and thought of with great respect.

God Bless


----------



## pitbull (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW! Didn't see this coming. He was the start of my GON addiction!


----------

